# sunvalley,roadrunner



## boatman (Sep 11, 2010)

hi all,just purchased an 05 roadrunner tt.my question is does anyone know the brand of stereo they use?need the remote for one and cant tell by the symbol on the front of the system...i know its a bit of a stretch fut it never hurts to ask huh...thanks


----------

